# Royal/ball python breeders in manchester.



## reptiledanny (Jul 23, 2009)

i am lookin for a ball/royal python as young as possible about 3-9 weeks old and would prefer to get one from a breeder. i want one that is local to me so i dont have to travel far to get it. can anyone help me and give some information on some breeders. i would like them to be cheap but not really cheap about 75 pounds at the most. preferably in the manchester region.:notworthy:thanks.


----------

